# Appaloosa gelding critique please?



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

12 year old appaloosa gelding, 15 hands or so and very compact. Has been out of work for about a year as per the previous owners. He is a 'rescue horse' so judge as harshly as you want. He has proved to be an excellent little trail horse that will go through anything and takes care of his rider. Hoping to find him a home in the Spring 

To me he looks sway back in the pics. Also has a HUGE neck. Its not really quite as severe in real life (the sway back). I also think that a combo of his big belly (he is quite, er, robust?) big but and poor topline make him look bad. Hoping he gets better with regular work.


----------



## ALittleBitOfSaint (Dec 22, 2011)

-it does look as though he has sway back
-his shoulders angles are rather steep/high (is his trot very choppy?)
-high tail set
-pastern angles are steep
-it could be just the way he's standing/angle of the camera but it looks like he is base narrow in his back legs

he does look like he would be a rather comfy ride, and i love his coloring. he looks almost like a pony in some of his pictures


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

I dont think he really looks swayback, like you said I think the big belly is exagerating any sway that is there.
I actually really like him, if I could afford a third horse I would definitly love having this guy
<3
he looks like a really nice horse, not a blue ribbon show horse, but just one of those good reliable mounts


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

He looks like a good ole fashion trail horse. Sturdy mount that does the job. I agree, his back is starting to sway. He has a over all "long" look to him/legs on the short side. In some of the pictures his back cannons look a little long (his hocks look "high" to me) He has a nice big shoulder and hindquarter, his shoulder is a little steep. I like his high tail set and croup. His neck is thick for my liking and his throatlatch could be cleaner. His face is pleasant and he has a over all kind, quiet look.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I think the crest of his neck, relative lack of muscle, and the big belly make his back look worse than it actually is. His shoulder is a bit upright. I would love to see him muscled out and cleaned up- I bet he'd be a really nice looking all around horse, nice and solid.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Bottom part of this horse's neck worries me. Almost looks abnormal, like an injury or deformity. But if he's lived with it this long, what the heck, he's a good horse, enjoy him.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I agree with some of the above comments......I just don't really like him. I am glad that he is doing well for you and I hope he finds a forever home. I also hope with time he will tighten up and just all in all look healthier. I am shocked in a way that he is only 12, he must have had a hard life, but I think a lot has to do with his previous care as to why he looks the way he does and he is just lacking in conformation.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

This looks like the sort of horse prone to founder, so be wary of that. Structurally, he's not all bad. Weak (but thankfully short) back that yes, is swayed, and a downhill build. His neck attachment and very straight shoulder are unfortunate, buy at least his shoulder angle is open. Solid legs.


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

Yep that's my funny looking horse. lol. 

Im having the vet out to have a look at another guy and pull a coggins on him. Is there anything else that jumps out at anyone as maybe being an issue other then the neck and back? I'm going to have him checked for back pain and just an overall wellness checkup. 

Found out recently that he was trail ridden on the regular by a 300# guy about a year ago, poor thing. Not that I'm against larger people riding (I'm larger myself) but I just think the guy was to large for a horse of this size. Does not seem to have any back pain/hesitation under-saddle but I'm also not a vet so what do I know...

Very thankful for this forum today, gives me incite on how to become a better horse owner!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Never hurts to ask about potential metabolic problems and see if the vet thinks there's a reason to do bloodwork. He looks a little IR with that cresty neck, to me.


----------

